# New tires and rims



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Just came in tonight!! Will bolt them on tomorrow and get pics


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

NIce shoes!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I like your style. I bought the same ones rims and all. Man do they dig


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice tires good luck with them. I love my Backs.

- Not sure of this but I thought I saw this bike for sale on SouthernAirBoat. I might be mistaken.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

nice! I just bought the same setup. tires haven't showed up yet though


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Got them all mounted on!!


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

You put the rears on backwards?


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Possible... User error. It's getting fixed haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol you must have been a case or a 5th deep when installing haha! 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha that and super excited about the tires and not paying attention to detail


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like they will do some damage


----------

